# lucas 2 and long board use



## PurpleCharli (May 31, 2013)

Just got our lucas 2, used it on a trauma core, lucas 2 put on, then patient immobilized to the long spine board.  Moving ambulance, ED is 40 plus miles away.  Lucas 2 rocked and slide on the back board, had a blanket on the back board.  Those of you who use this device, how do you correct this??? Should the back piece on the lucas have some type of non skid on it, or should the spine board???  Or should the spine board be taken off once the patient is on the cot??

Thanks in advance for your ideas!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2013)

You need to make sure to use the neck strap with the LUCAS, this will keep the device from sliding out of position. 

If you're transporting a long distance with the LUCAS, you may want to try and secure the back plate to your long board with a strap or cravat. I've never had an issue with the LUCAS moving around to the point where it was not useable.

And really, a 40 mile transport for a Trauma Arrest is an exercise in futility.


----------



## feldy (Jun 4, 2013)

we use the lucas 2 a lot and have that problem even on short transports due to really bumpy roads. The back plates are supposed to have this plastic film that prevents the pt from rocking back and forth but a lot of ours dont have it. (Contact your physio-control rep about that) We have talked with our rep about this issue and they are keeping it in mind when they redevelop the newest model (when ever that will be). Along with figuring out a better case.

In the mean time, the head strap and the arm straps as well as securing the pt to a back board well should suffice. With longer tx times, you might need to readjust it every once in a while to make sure you are still getting effective compressions.

If its a real problem...get creative. You could use head beds on either side to secure it more or towels.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2013)

Agreed. The case is an issue. I saw a zipper case on a European LUCAS site, but lost the website and can't find it again!


----------



## Christopher (Jun 6, 2013)

PurpleCharli said:


> Moving ambulance, ED is 40 plus miles away.



This is why I don't like mechanical CPR devices. Gives you the illusion that you should transport codes. (I'm going to ignore the trauma code bit...)



PurpleCharli said:


> Thanks in advance for your ideas!



Work them where you find them. Transport only those who remain refractory to aggressive care for 25-30 minutes.


----------



## feldy (Jun 7, 2013)

Christopher said:


> This is why I don't like mechanical CPR devices. Gives you the illusion that you should transport codes. (I'm going to ignore the trauma code bit...)
> 
> 
> 
> Work them where you find them. Transport only those who remain refractory to aggressive care for 25-30 minutes.



Agreed...we work 20 mins on scene unless witnessed, in public place, or trauma...or ROSC.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2013)

feldy said:


> Agreed...we work 20 mins on scene unless witnessed, in public place, or trauma...or ROSC.



So you won't call an asystole arrest after 20 minutes if it was witnessed or its in a public place? 

My partner and I worked a witnessed arrest yesterday. Started in asystole and ended that way. It was a freakin' monsoon and the EMTs moved the patient into the ambulance to get her out of the rain. Sadly, the ambulance had to stay out of service while waiting for the ME to arrive, because we worked it on scene and then called it after 20 minutes. I really don't like to transport nonsalvagable codes.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's really the last bit of dignity we can offer the patient and family. In cases where the pt. is certainly not going to have a good outcome, the only things we can do are talk to the family compassionately and allow them to avoid a hospital bill that is nothing more than the doc calling the code as we walk in.


----------

